# Look 695 C Stem Swap



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I have a brand new Look 695 2011 C stem in matte carbon with red pinstripe, size 110/120mm (adjustable with the insert). Need to trade for a 90/100 or a 100/110 in the same colors.


----------

